# 20g Crystal Shrimp Tank



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Going to change to Akadama very soon (currently cycling and testing water parmeters).


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Most important picture, the whole tank shot:


----------

